# CIA - Special Activities Staff



## Operator (Jan 15, 2008)

Central Intelligence Agency

Special Activities Staff (SAS)

Military Special Projects (MSP)







Overview

Note: The SAS's actual designation is Military Special Projects, or MSP. The unit was redesignated in 1995, when General Boykin assumed the Deputy Chief post after coming over from the US Army's Delta Force.

The Central Intelligence Agency's (CIA) Directorate of Operations (DO), which is headed by a Deputy Director for Operations (DDO), is responsible for handling covert actions conducted on the Agency's behalf. Within DO are a number of subsections, including Counterterrorism, Counternarcotics, Counterintelligence Staff (CIS), Covert Action Staff (CAS), Special Operations, and others. Of these groups, the Special Operations unit is tasked with conducting paramilitary (PM) covert operations.

*The Special Activities Staff (SAS)*

The Special Activities Staff (SAS) is one of the least known covert units operating on behalf of the US Government. Operating in teams as large as 12, or as small as one, the SAS is considered  to be among the world's top special operations units. SAS personnel have been described as being particularly skilled in counterterrorist/hostage rescue operations, and are said to capable of "taking down" any type of vehicle, aircraft, ship, building, or facility.

The SAS provides a pool from which the various divisions within the Agency may draw trained personnel to form a Special Operations Group, or SOG. SOG's are short-term teams that carry out paramilitary operations such as sabotage; friendly personnel/material recovery; threat personnel/material snatches; bomb damage assessment (BDA); counterterrorist (CT) operations; raids;  hostage rescues, and other activities as directed by the President.

Candidates for the SAS are primarily drawn from two sources. The first of these is the US military's Special Mission Units (SMUs) such as the Army's  Combat Applications Group (CAG) better known as "Delta Force" ( the 1st Special Forces Operational Detachment-Delta), as well as the US Navy's Naval Special Warfare Development Group (DEVGRU-formerly known as SEAL Team SIX). Other prospective candidates are drawn from former members of elite military units such as the USMC's Force Reconnaissance units; the US Army Special Forces; and Navy's SEAL teams, or from  within the ranks of the Agency itself.

A SOG detachment would be comprised of members from one, or more the SAS's three sections, which include a  Ground Branch, Air Branch, and Maritime Branch, depending upon the needs of the SOG, and its mission tasking. Once organized, a SOG would travel to its selected Area of Operations (AO), and execute its mission as directed by the DDO through the local Chief of Station, or whomever was tasked with carrying out the operation.

One successful operation conducted by the SAS occurred during Operation Desert Shield. During the operation a lone SAS operative repeatedly penetrated Iraqi defense in and around Kuwait City in order to deliver, and retrieve intelligence material from the besieged US Embassy. In another operation SAS operators, along with US Navy SEALs, were involved in the covert mining of Nicaraguan harbors during the 1980s.

*Air Branch*

Air Branch is a descendent of such groups as Air America, Southern Air Transport, and Evergreen Air. Air Branch provides all of the Agency's covert aviation assets, with both fixed and rotary wing aircraft being available for use. Reportedly there is virtually no type of aircraft that SAS Air Branch personnel cannot operate. Some Air Branch pilots are culled from the ranks of the US Army's 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment.

Air Branch has provided  personnel for such diverse undertakings as "Sea Spray" (A covert Army/CIA aviation unit), the covert arming of the Nicaraguan Contras, and the resupply of UNITA rebels in Angola.

*Maritime Branch*

Maritime Branch is primarily composed of former Navy SEALs from both "regular" blue water SEAL Teams and the counterterrorist DEVGRU, and USMC Force Reconnaissance personnel. Maritime Branch personnel receive training similar to that of Ground Branch operators, but with a greater  training emphasis on amphibious/waterborne activities. Maritime Branch operators receive training in conducting operations such as jet-ski reconnaissance and hostage rescue operations along hostile shorelines.

One example of  these activities occured during the early 80's, when Maritime Branch personnel trained Nicaraguan Contras to use of high speed boats for attacks against Sandanita shipping. They also stood by to launch underwater sabotage attacks against ships docked in Managua's harbor. Another example occurred in early 1991.  This time Maritime Branch operators instructed US military SOF in the use of modified jet skis for a possible hostage rescue mission during Operation Desert Storm.

The amphibious skills of Maritime Branch personnel are sometimes duplicated within Ground Branch, due to the fact that many Ground Branch operators  are already combat diver or scout-swimmer qualified.



*Ground Branch*

Ground Branch personnel are the most diversely trained group of all SAS personnel, receiving training at various civilian and military courses, with particular attention being given to the use of small arms. Training is known to include instruction in the following areas: assessing threat types; intelligence gathering; room entry techniques; tactical communications (covert radios, infrared, microwave transmitters, etc.); levels of force; use of the baton; armed and unarmed crowd control; edged weapons; unarmed combat techniques; team training and leadership;  individual and team movements; structure penetration; boarding and securing vessels; prisoner search/ snatch and handling; hostage situation management; small unit tactics; long range reconnaissance and patrol; explosives;         field medicine; extreme environment survival; and land, sea and airborne operations.

Small arms instruction is provided using a wide variety of  weapons, ranging from pistols and shotguns, to rifles and carbines. CQB shooting skills, sniping, and countersniping  are all considered vital skills and are emphasized thoughout operator training. Civilian training centers  such as John Shaw's Mid South School, TEES, BSR, and Gunsite are known to frequently play host to SAS personnel.

Another important area of  Ground Branch operator training is advanced automobile handling (evasive, high-speed emergency driving). Students learn how to drive virtually any type of vehicle under any condition, both during daylight and at night, with or without night observation devices (NODs). They also receive instruction on how to use the car as a weapon, should the need ever arise. These skills, along with related techniques, are known collectively as Tactical Vehicle Commandeering (TVC) and are learned both at civilian academies and by G8: Training Division.

All Ground Branch personnel are required to undertake every class offered by OTR that has anything to do with small arms, vehicles, terrorism, or covert fieldcraft. While such training obviously enhances the  individual operator's personal skill level, a secondary reason for such training is  the fact that Ground Branch personnel will, at some point in their career, have to serve as an instructor at a CIA or government run training facility.








This is what i found on the subject, sorry if it has been posted before.
Feel free to add any info regarding this if you have any.


http://www.specialoperations.com/Domestic/CIA/SAS/Default.html


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you, that is very informative.  You should provide the link to the source of your information.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Was looking at CIA jobs (curiosity, family member was CIA retired) and found this.

https://www.cia.gov/careers/jobs/vi...tions-officer-specialized-skills-officer.html

Is there an age limit? I'd be 42 if I did 20 years in the Army. I'm noticing that some jobs are closed at that age (i.e. NC highway patrol max age is 38). I'm _*assuming*_ that they higher a lot from SOF, especially Tier 1.

Also took an interest in this job as well.

https://www.cia.gov/careers/jobs/view-all-jobs/military-analyst.html


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lol, I don't know why you posted a photo of Rangers and SF:confused:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 2, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Lol, I don't know why you posted a photo of Rangers and SF:confused:



I was thinking the same thing.  If memory serves, that pic was taken at Bragg in 2001.


----------



## MsKitty (Aug 2, 2008)

Can I do this when I grow up?   

Oh, wait...I'll just stick to serving beer and handing out remotes.   I'm good at intel though...doesn't that count for something?


Hey Rusty...are you at that location not far from the mall in Brunswick?  Just off I95?   Good place to head down to btw...to an Irish pub in Fernandina Beach.   It's only an hours drive, but worth the drive, had many of good times there.  Bypass Kingsland though!  LOL


----------



## Caspersen (Aug 2, 2008)

Some book called Killer Elite about them is available at most book stores.  Allegedly about them anyway.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 2, 2008)

Caspersen said:


> Some book called Killer Elite about them is available at most book stores.  Allegedly about them anyway.



Killer Elite is mainly about an unnamed special unit which we won't talk about here.


----------



## lancero (Aug 2, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  If memory serves, that pic was taken at Bragg in 2001.



Wasn't it the annual "Dog and Pony Show" or something?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah I think it was a CAPEX


----------



## Caspersen (Aug 2, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Killer Elite is mainly about .



My mistake, I just saw "The Activity" and made the connection from reading the jacket of the book.  This is yet another paramilitary spook unit from the looks of it.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 3, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Yeah I think it was a CAPEX



Yep that was the one.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 3, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Lol, I don't know why you posted a photo of Rangers and SF:confused:



Agreed. 

Some things are better left un-said. :confused::uhh:


----------



## Operator (Aug 21, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Lol, I don't know why you posted a photo of Rangers and SF:confused:



Sorry Boon, I posted this thread right after a dock night out in Vegas ;)

But look at that spotter, he looks just like Chavez Ding!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 11, 2008)

That info is close, but no cigar...

FWIW, the only folks getting picked up today are DEVGRU and SFOD guys.  That's it.  Too many of them getting out to let them go to waste...  If you fit the bill and need an intro, PM me and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## car (Sep 12, 2008)

Caspersen said:


> My mistake, I just saw "The Activity" and made the connection from reading the jacket of the book.  This is yet another paramilitary spook unit from the looks of it.



Read the whole book next time before you ref it. ;)


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 12, 2008)

I've worked with them Believe it or not.
Dudes I knew were really mellow. Good guys.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 12, 2008)

Viper1 said:


> I'm noticing that some jobs are closed at that age (i.e. NC highway patrol max age is 38).



Not to derail this thread, but to correct the age-it's 39. You can turn 40 on your second day of PBS. 

Up until a few years ago, there was not limit on age.

You'll notice most gov positions have a cutoff of 37 (ATF, FBI etc) DEA and US Marshals are now 36 along with a 4 yr degree requirement. 

Postal Inspectors are 36 1/2 yrs. :uhh:

So much for double dipping.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 13, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> I've worked with them Believe it or not.
> Dudes I knew were really mellow. Good guys.



Very true... top-notch.  None of those guys has a thing to prove to anyone.

Centermass - In regard to the original post, don't let the age thing get you.  There are waivers for a reason.  :)


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 14, 2008)

AssadUSMC said:


> Very true... top-notch.  None of those guys has a thing to prove to anyone.
> 
> Centermass - In regard to the original post, don't let the age thing get you.  There are waivers for a reason.  :)



Thanks for the info. I hope to heaven I stay in good enough shape to join and help make a difference.  My uncle was a 30-year CIA man (worked in communications). 

For now...just trying to get through deployment and to Q course :)


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nothing's secret anymore. The next thing you know, I'll be seeing Pancho's secret burrito rojo sauce recipe on here, and if I do, heads will roll.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 10, 2008)

Ha ha... Brother, if it's on the website, I'm not losing sleep over it.  If it's on some .mil.cn site, then I'll worry.


----------



## JBS (Mar 18, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Nothing's secret anymore. The next thing you know, I'll be seeing Pancho's secret burrito rojo sauce recipe on here, and if I do, heads will roll.



That, and the Col's secret recipe.  What are things coming to?



*
KFC RELEASES FAMILY SIZED NUGGET:*


----------



## dknob (May 11, 2009)

So Im assuming no room for former Batt boys in SAD?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 11, 2009)

dknob said:


> So Im assuming no room for former Batt boys in SAD?



There are plenty of former batt boys working in agency ops.


----------



## FNULNU (May 14, 2009)

That's a hard life.  Much respect to those who choose it.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jun 8, 2009)

FNULNU said:


> That's a hard life.  Much respect to those who choose it.



So very true...


----------



## mrc_023320 (Jan 15, 2010)

Are all of the agency's SAS/SAD assets drawn from former military and special operations units? Are any of the intel operations people developed and trained in house or just pulled from former military personnel?

I am not sure where the line is drawn regarding what can and cannot be discussed relative to this unit/division. If my questions are out of line, I apologize for the error and please ignore the post.

VR,
MRC


----------



## Smurf (Jan 16, 2010)

mrc_023320 said:


> Are all of the agency's SAS/SAD assets drawn from former military and special operations units? Are any of the intel operations people developed and trained in house or just pulled from former military personnel?
> 
> I am not sure where the line is drawn regarding what can and cannot be discussed relative to this unit/division. If my questions are out of line, I apologize for the error and please ignore the post.
> 
> ...



"Other prospective candidates are drawn from former members of elite military units such as the USMC's Force Reconnaissance units; the US Army Special Forces; and Navy's SEAL teams, or from *within the ranks of the Agency itself*"


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2010)

mrc_023320 said:


> If my questions are out of line, I apologize for the error and please ignore the post.



It's not out of line, it just shows you didn't read the article.
How far do you think you'll get in OCS like that?


----------



## Vegas (Jan 16, 2010)

SAD  is currently recuiting operators from various braches right now even some non combat related jobs.... Rangers are great for SAD heheh i would know..... if anyone is intrested in SAD pm me and i will get you the recruiters number!!!


----------



## mrc_023320 (Jan 16, 2010)

angryirishkid and pardus:

Thank you for your responses. I did read the article and have read a number of other similar articles on SAS/SAD in the past. Also, I noted the articles assertion that some SAD personnel are developed from "within the ranks of the Agency itself". However, I have also seen a number of articles which seemed to present that SAS/SAD personnel are only recruited from elite military units. Also, in reviewing the Paramilitary Operations Officer position on the Agency's website, it notes that minimum requirements "include a bachelor's degree, *military special operations or combat arms experience* (ground, air or maritime), as well as *combat leadership *experience". This article was particularly interesting in that it made both claims (i.e. that some personnel are recruited from elite units and others are developed internally).

In posing my questions, I was not trying to be lazy nor asking for members of the forum to have to restate aspects that the article already covered. I have just found that stated requirements seem to vary significantly depending on which source I am reviewing. This is to be expected, given the secret nature of this unit and its activities. However, I always trust the insight of experienced professionals over open-source information in various articles on the web. Given the unique experience and background of those on this forum, I was merely hoping to gain some personal insight from credible sources that might clear up the disparities I have found previously. 

I can certainly understand the frustration the members of this forum must feel, as I am sure you run into non-experienced members on a daily basis that pose naive and ignorant questions. This was not my intent, and I certainly apologize if this is the way I came across. 

Thank you again for your time and responses.

VR, MRC


----------



## Voodoo (Feb 11, 2010)

FNULNU said:


> That's a hard life.  Much respect to those who choose it.


 
I am sure being single w/o any real ties...ie girlfriend, child etc.. Lonely life.


----------



## Vegas (Feb 11, 2010)

thats not true ... just dont expect to see alot of your family or friends as never know when or for how long you will be gone..


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry - didn't want to bump an older thread but it's just that I'm really interested in this.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 29, 2012)

Deadpool said:


> Sorry - didn't want to bump an older thread but it's just that I'm really interested in this.


There's no problem bumping an older thread, provided that there is a purpose in bumping it.  Don't take this too harshly, but knowing that you're 17 years old, and haven't even joined the military yet, to what purpose to do have of bumping up this thread?  There aren't any answers that you're going to get from any board member, that you can't already find with a search engine.


----------



## AWP (Oct 29, 2012)

This thread makes me laugh on so many different levels.

Anyway, now we come to the part where I think "out loud" as it were. I'm feeling creative so I shall illustrate this point by using internet air quotes.



> This is one of those moments where I should lock a thread, but I don't wish to because that smacks of suppressing free speech. Yet, I know that if the thread isn't locked someone will come along and post....and that post will probably be a bunch of digital crap, spilling the Internet's 1's and 0's in a ritual slaughter played out on every forum since the beginning of time. I know that we seek to rise above such things, not because we are better than other forums, but we do believe that we have a better method. To Lock or Not to Lock, that is the question. I "get" that the young man is interested in this topic, but I also know he is so far away from even thinking about it that he might as well ask for advice on becoming an astronaut or a neurosurgeon. In fact, those paths are actually more defined and with hard-coded standards unlike SAD.  So we gain nothing by keeping the thread open and we run the risk of some jackass thinking that it is now open mic night on Shadowspear. What a poor position to be in, I suppose we'll have to leave it up for the membership as a test of character and discipline, a "bug zapper for the insecure" if you will. Brilliant! Time for cocoa and stalking women on Facebook. I've earned that.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 29, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> This thread makes me laugh on so many different levels.
> 
> Anyway, now we come to the part where I think "out loud" as it were. I'm feeling creative so I shall illustrate this point by using internet air quotes.


Does your wife know you stalk women on FB?


----------



## Teufel (Oct 29, 2012)

Everything you want to know about the CIA is covered in the attached documentary.  You're welcome:


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 29, 2012)

Dammit, where is the multiple like button!?


----------



## JBS (Oct 29, 2012)

Lol, the bug zapper, excellent.  Always a pile of crusty dead bugs who just couldn't resist not far away...

This thread deserves to live on... My 2cents.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 29, 2012)

I probably just blew the classification level of this forum wide open and will now lose my probationary double secret clearance.


----------



## mas12310 (Oct 29, 2012)

That was a great read, these CIA SAS/SAD Operators are a really interesting group, thanks for writing Operator


----------



## dknob (Oct 30, 2012)

Pipe dreams.

My best bud, E-6 Ranger squad leader type (with a BS Degree) applied for Protective Services Officer and never got a call back. Makes looking at Paramilitary Ops Officer position as a joke now.

And a E-6 squad leader is the epiphany of success in the Regiment.


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 30, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> There's no problem bumping an older thread, provided that there is a purpose in bumping it.  Don't take this too harshly, but knowing that you're 17 years old, and haven't even joined the military yet, to what purpose to do have of bumping up this thread?  There aren't any answers that you're going to get from any board member, that you can't already find with a search engine.



I completely understand, the fact of the matter is that I'm a civvie - a teenaged civvie at that. I didn't mean to offend anyone by bumping this thread, it's just I find the whole OGA path pretty pretty interesting...I just have one question.Maybe this is a little too much by asking, and I'm not trying to violate OPSEC, but it's usually former Tier 1 guys that find themselves in that unit, or is that just a common misconception? Again, I didn't mean to offend anyone - you guys are the real deal I won't ask anything about this unit again. Thanks.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2012)

What's a Tier 1 guy?

/////

We had a member on this site who claimed to be SAD.

We banned him.

Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 30, 2012)

Deadpool said:


> I completely understand, the fact of the matter is that I'm a civvie - a teenaged civvie at that. I didn't mean to offend anyone by bumping this thread, it's just I find the whole OGA path pretty pretty interesting...I just have one question.Maybe this is a little too much by asking, and I'm not trying to violate OPSEC, but it's usually former Tier 1 guys that find themselves in that unit, *or is that just a common misconception?* Again, I didn't mean to offend anyone - you guys are the real deal I* won't ask anything about this unit again.* Thanks.


So are you asking a question or are you not asking a question?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 30, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> What's a Tier 1 guy?
> 
> /////


----------



## Lefty375 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm a Tier 1 Nerd.

No one wants to recruit me though...


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2012)

No shit, there I was...


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 30, 2012)

Freefalling

That's probably one of your more creative ones yet...


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 30, 2012)

I meant former Tier 1 Operators, sorry guys.


----------



## TH15 (Oct 30, 2012)

Deadpool said:


> Maybe this is a little too much by asking, and I'm not trying to violate OPSEC, but it's usually former Tier 1 guys that find themselves in that unit, or is that just a common misconception?


I attended a briefing by the CIA at my university about two weeks ago. The guy who gave the presentation on the Clandestine Service was a case officer, and he flat out said "Tier 1" special operations guys fill the Paramilitary role. I'm pretty sure no one knew what he was talking about, but I thought it was interesting he even mentioned it.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 30, 2012)

lucky l3fty said:


> I'm a Tier 1 Nerd.
> 
> No one wants to recruit me though...


 
Send me your resume.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 30, 2012)

Guys, 
It is the luck of the draw. That's it. What is the flavor for the month. I know from experience, from those who made it and those who did not that includes myself. This covers all government jobs. I have seen the Government select people with PhD that could not tie a shoe but could write a great paper. Then seen them hire someone that can shoot a a dime at a 1000 yards with a pistol but is lucky to write his or her own name. Just keep applying if you want it that bad.


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 30, 2012)

TH15 said:


> I attended a briefing by the CIA at my university about two weeks ago. The guy who gave the presentation on the Clandestine Service was a case officer, and he flat out said "Tier 1" special operations guys fill the Paramilitary role. I'm pretty sure no one knew what he was talking about, but I thought it was interesting he even mentioned it.


Understood.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2012)

TH15 said:


> I attended a briefing by the CIA at my university about two weeks ago. The guy who gave the presentation on the Clandestine Service was a case officer, and he flat out said "Tier 1" special operations guys fill the Paramilitary role. I'm pretty sure no one knew what he was talking about, but I thought it was interesting he even mentioned it.


 
You should have asked him what Tier 1 means.  ;)


----------



## goon175 (Oct 30, 2012)

How come no one wants to be a tier one walmart front entrance operator? Otherwise known on the inside as "the greeters".


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 30, 2012)

goon175 said:


> How come no one wants to be a tier one walmart front entrance operator? Otherwise known on the inside as "the greeters".


Jesus dude, OPSEC!!!  
And I'm still waiting for an answer on what a Tier 1 Operators is.  Google turns up nothing or re-directs me to the YT video of that awful Gangnam Style song.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 30, 2012)

goon175 said:


> How come no one wants to be a tier one walmart front entrance operator? Otherwise known on the inside as "the greeters".


I do but my wife will not let me quit my current job


----------



## Red Ryder (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm a vacuum pressure impregnation operator. It's a real job and not as fun as it sounds.


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 31, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> Guys,
> It is the luck of the draw. That's it. What is the flavor for the month. I know from experience, from those who made it and those who did not that includes myself. This covers all government jobs. I have seen the Government select people with PhD that could not tie a shoe but could write a great paper. Then seen them hire someone that can shoot a a dime at a 1000 yards with a pistol but is lucky to write his or her own name. Just keep applying if you want it that bad.


I'm sorry guys, maybe I came off as a bit of a retard before, but do they require a college degree? Thanks.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 31, 2012)

I think that anything anyone needs to know on this subject can be answered by a simple Google search.

For example:
"Does SAD require a college degree?"
<Google "Special Activities Division">
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_Activities_Division
<scroll down>


> SAD, like most of the CIA, _*requires a *__*bachelor's degree*_ to be considered for employment. Many have advanced degrees such as Master's and law degrees.[35]


 
Furthermore, I think this thread has reached the end of its useful life. Closed.


----------

